# Afrika Korps Marching Song.



## syscom3 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thought this might be of interest to those of you interested in the Afrika Korps.

Afrika Korps marching songs

Heiß über Afrikas Boden die Sonne glüht.
Unsere Panzermotoren singen ihr Lied!
Deutsche Panzer im Sonnenbrand,
Stehen zum Kampf gegen Engeland
Es rasseln die Ketten, es dröhnt der Motor,
Panzer rollen in Afrika vor.

Translation

Hot over African ground, the sun is glowing.
Our panzer engines sing their song!
German panzers in the blazing sun,
As they stand in battle against England.
The tracks rattle, the engine roars,
Panzers roll in Africa.


2nd Song: "Unser Rommel" ("Our Rommel")[1]
1.

Wir sind das deutsche Afrikakorps
Des Führers verwegene Truppe
Wir stürmen wie die Teufel hervor
Versalzen dem Tommy die Suppe
Wir fürchten nicht Hitze und Wüstensand
Wir trotzen dem Durst und dem Sonnenbrand
Marschieren beim Takt unserer Trommel
Vorwärts, vorwärts
|:Vorwärts mit unserem Rommel!

Translation of verse 1

We are the German Afrika Korps
The Führer's daring troops
We assault like the devils
Cook the Tommy's goose
We fear neither heat nor desert sand
We resist the thirst and the blazing sun
March to the beat of our drum
Forwards, forwards
|:Forwards with our Rommel!

2.

Die Briten fürchten uns wie die Pest
Sie sitzen auf glühenden Kohlen
Wir rächen Deutsch-Ost und rächen Südwest
Das einst sie uns feige gestohlen
Sind Churchhill und Roosevelt auch Wut entbrannt
Wir werfen die Feinde in jedem Land
Es schlägt Generalmarsch die Trommel
Vorwärts, vorwärts
|:Vorwärts mit unserem Rommel!

Translation of verse 2

The Brits fear us like the plague
They are on tenterhooks
We revenge German East (Africa) and revenge South-West (Africa)
Which once were dastardly stolen from us
Let Churchill and Roosevelt be inflamed with rage
We beat the enemies in every country
The drum beats 'get ready'Generalmarsch[›]
Forwards, forwards
|:Forwards with our Rommel!

3.

Mit uns im Kampf und im Siege vereint
Marschieren Italiens Scharen
Bis einst die Sonne des Friedens uns scheint
Und wieder gen Deutschland wir fahren.
Doch wenn mich die feindliche Kugel fand
So lasset mich ruhen im Wüstensand
Und rühret noch einmal die Trommel
Vorwärts, vorwärts (disputed line)
|:Vorwärts mit unserem Rommel!

Translation of verse 3

In battle and in victory united with us
Italy's cohorts are marching
Until one day the sun of peace will shine for us
And we will return to Germany.
But if the enemy's bullet meets me
Than let me rest in the desert sand
And beat the drum once again.
Forwards, forwards (disputed line)
|:Forwards with our Rommel!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 26, 2007)

I have allways had a deep interest in the Afrika Korps since I met Rommels son when I was in Highschool. He was also the Mayor of the city I lived in.

My ROTC class would go every year to the grave site of Rommel and place a wreath with the German, American and British soldiers for his anniversary. Manfred thought this was cool and gave us a tour of the Rommel Museum himself and he was the Guest of Honor at our Military Ball twice. The Afrika Korps Assossiation would sponser us for certain events and talk to us about the war from there point of view. They all had nothing but good things to say about Rommel.

I am so into the Afrika Korps that I even wrote a Term Paper on it in High School and have been an avid collector of original Afrika Korps uniforms and equipment.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 26, 2007)

Very cool Syscom


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is an actual audio of it that I found on You Tube:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9rPu5CSZX4_


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Chris


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 4, 2007)

I think I actually somewhere have a lot of the music of that along with British, France and USA wartime WW2 songs.


----------

